# RV Organization?



## get_away_guenthers

How do you all organize your campers? Space is such a premium, what are you tips and tricks to get things packed away nicely/neatly/securely? 

I just picked up a couple of shoe box size bins and the silverware and other utensils seem to fit nicely in there. I also have a smaller ziplock container for the salt/pepper/seasonings...

Thanks for sharing your ideas!


----------



## artmart

I don't pack many redundancies and I also keep in mind just because there's room doesn't mean it has to have something in it. I try to keep everything I can use in the trailer without having to raid the house. Then all that's needed is pack appropriate clothing and shop as close to the destination so I'm not wasting fuel carrying the stuff hundreds of miles if I can buy it there.

Everything is in bins or some kind of storage container that is as light as possible. Besides keeping things organized, it minimizes movement so the items stay more in place than if left to rolls around and possibly cause some damage.


----------



## woodster

Well... I'm a nut for organization! Everything is containerized or in good quality plastic bags. And above all... everything is labeled. I travel and camp with what I need and will use along with some emergency items. Also, I maintain a back-up for most of the items I take stored in my shop.


----------



## ilovecamping

We have tons of storage and it is not full by any means. We put everything we can in cabinets and drawers. We use baskets for small items and I put the coffee pot and other items from the counter in the sink during travel. We also use the long narrow plastic baskets in the medicine cabinet so everything doesn't fall out when you first open it up after traveling.


----------



## dumplin

*storage*

Try and plan what you are going to need dont lug around stuff you never use, it you need it for the trip take it I try to take food for a couple days then i shop local for the rest there is allways farm markets around for corn, and things like that, you will find half the stuff you take you dont use after you go a couple times you will get it down to what you need and what you dont have fun happy camping !!!!!!


----------



## MyrtleBeachRVers

We travel in a motorhome and keep bed linens, towels, kitchen items and such just for use in the motorhome so we don't have to gather them each time. We also keep a packing list on our computer for each type of camping trip that we regularly do. For example - what we need for camping at the beach is totally different than what we would need when camping at a track for a NASCAR race or boondocking in the woods. This way we don't forget necessary items for a particular activity while cutting down on keeping a bunch of stuff in the RV that we don't need for each trip. 

An electric frying pan is one of my favorite necessities that I can't live without while RV camping. I use it for most of my cooking so it has replaced pretty much all of my pots and pans. Breakfast items such as pancakes, eggs, hashbrowns and bacon can be done simultaneously in the same pan if you have a large one. Grilled cheese sandwiches are easy for lunch and I can whip up the usual burgers and hotdogs for dinner as well as stir fry, goulash, chili, chicken parm - just about anything you can think of. Most come with a non-stick coating so cleanup is so easy too (just be sure to use non-metal utensils to prevent scratching). I use it outside on a table or inside when the weather is bad.

I also use the narrow plastic bins in the medicine cabinet as mentioned before. They work great! I use larger bins in my kitchen cabinets to organize food packages. Bins in the overhead cabinets hold tv remotes, flashlights, sunglasses, pens and paper, maps, decks of cards, etc. You can often find small bins and baskets at the dollar store. I use light weight plastic plates and microwave safe tupperware for serving, storing and microwave re-heating to save on weight. Items that can serve more than one purpose are helpful for saving space.


----------



## dumplin

*what to take*

Great system you got it down pat now thats what im talking about . Happy Camping !!!!!!


----------

